# IMPERIALS SUMMER BENEFIT CAR SHOW AND CONCERT / CITY OF HAWAIIAN GARDENS



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

You know that LATIN WORLD C. C. LOS ANGELES will be in the house to show suport to the Homies From IMPERIALS C. C.


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow. I have to try and make this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Right on Jesse....


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Happy New Year Imperials!! Cant wait for the show!!This is where SIC was started! We never forget!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Been a long time. Can't wait.


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Can't wait its been too long one of the best out door shows!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

This was one of my favorite shows. Send me vendor info Krazy Kutting really wants to be at this show. We used to go back when I was with Uniques CC.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR HOMIES SEE U ALL THERE :thumbsup:*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Gonna try to make it out for this one Latins finest bike club n pedal cars n car club


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

One of the best shows...hope it's at the OG location


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Glad to see this show come back.....LatinWorld Bakersfield will be there as usual


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

Who do we contact for vendor info... 714 586 4518. Manny


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> One of the best shows...hope it's at the OG location


It would be at the OG location.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

so glad your show back it was always one of the best shows.Classics will be out there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Morning bump!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

count us in TTT :wave:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Oohhh shiittt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

BTTT


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:*TOO...THE...TOP...*IMPERIALS SUMMER BENEFIT CAR SHOW AND CONCERT / CITY OF HAWAIIAN GARDENS _







SUNDAY, JULY 20TH 2014_​


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking forward to this


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm working on getting out there for this show this year in one peice. The last time I went out there this happened, but I'm back now better then before.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ BUMP.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## RAIDERKING (Sep 16, 2011)

Im down will love to set up my little Shop please send me Info for the Vendors if your allowing us.. I've known Jesse when he lived on Allston bac in the Days would be an Honor


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 1041738
> View attachment 1041746
> View attachment 1041762
> View attachment 1041786
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## arturo lopez (Feb 9, 2006)

memories oc will be there yeaaaaa


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Just_Looking said:


> It would be at the OG location.


Nice....gta mark my calendar


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

We be there like always:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

ttt


Blue_moon69 said:


> T T T


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

the209legend said:


> ttt


Cant wait! Phoenix chapter rollin out to support our brothers!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T M F T


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 
*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Plan on making the trip for this one.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

We be there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bumping this page to the top


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

morning bump


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT...........


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

​QUOTE=LAUGHING BOY;18499993][/QUOTE]


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Tuesday bump


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Monday bump


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking forward to this one


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS BAKERSFIELD
WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. 

TTT IMPERIALS.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

cant wait for this show .


----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Any more show info


----------



## hellborn (Oct 7, 2013)

VENDING INFO ?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run:


----------



## NITECITY (Jun 7, 2011)

NITECITY will be there..


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

bump


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Bird said:


> ttt


Thanks Bird, Could'nt be a success with out you guys Bro!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking forward to this one ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Olie63 (Jul 2, 2013)

can u please email my the application for vendors. at [email protected]


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bttt


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Selling my spot if any one is interested.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

STYLISTICS los ángeles will be in The house


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> *Groupe *will be here, already got pre-reg done. Looking forward to this show.


So Is There A Pre Reg For This Show?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Is pre reg needed or can we just show up?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Any vendor booth info, pls PM me


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

You can just show up. Pretty sure you can for vendors also. I will tell lil jesse to check his topic


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Almost time


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Can you provide the address,move in time and entry fee.thanks


----------



## hellborn (Oct 7, 2013)

can u please email my the application for vendors. at [email protected] or PM me.


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

7 Days left.


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

What's the entry fee?


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT 


Ontario classics car club


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

How much for pedal car entry


----------



## LBRAY (Jan 11, 2007)

Can we bring BBQ grills


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Looking forward to this show, but we need information. Where (address), what time, entry fee?


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

To The Top only 3 more days simon.


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hellborn (Oct 7, 2013)

any vending spaces open ?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:naughty:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Will be there to support. ..


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

2morrow morning


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Carnales Unidos Ready To Roll......
TTT IMPERIALS


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

See ya tomorrow


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

traffictowing said:


> Will be there to support. ..


:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

GREAT TURNOUT:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks and congratulations to the Imperials and everyone involved(staff and judges)for putting on a great show and also to all the riders who rolled out! We had a good time today. Hope to make it again next year! :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Stylistics los ángeles had a Good time :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Majestics L.A. had great time . Gets better every year .


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Uniques had a blast! One of my favorite shows. I'm glad it's back!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Black '83 (Feb 16, 2010)

great show had a good time


KILOE said:


>


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thank you Imperials for a great show yesterday Classics had a blast good music all day .


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you Imperials CC can't wait for next year. We had a good time!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest so cal had a good time


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

OUR STYLE HAD A GREAT TIME SEE YOU NEXT YEAR IMPERIALS:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.marcos/nitecitycc (Apr 2, 2014)

Nite City Car Club had a great time!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you to all the car clubs, bike clubs, solo riders, and the people that went to the show.


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)

Good pics....


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS
Had a great time...
Thanks for the hospitality Imperials...Posole was bomb:thumbsup:...

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*...CARNALES UNIDOS... 
*__SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19TH 2014


_​


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

On behalf from IMPERIALS and the city of Hawaiian Gardens will like to thank all the clubs and solo riders that made it to the show, and making this show successful.


----------

